# So.. Who do you think did Rin really love?



## lain2501 (Oct 29, 2013)

After this flashback, it seems like Rin was really acting like Obito's angel keeper or secret lover...

Dat Rin, hiding feelings!! 

edit : Obito said that Rin was in love with Kakashi, but he might got it wrong who knows  He got many things wrong  and women are complicated 

Frankly I would love to hear that from Kakashi's mouth


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 29, 2013)

The way she acted is questionable, but it's still canon Rin -> Kakashi so I think it's Rin -> Kakashi until stated otherwise.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 29, 2013)

Wasn't it confirmed awhile back that she loved Kakashi?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

If Rin is a xerox of Sakura, we can safely bet that Rin was into Kakashi romantically.
But there's def something else going on between Rin and Obito.


----------



## Uzumaki Hiruto (Oct 29, 2013)

She probably thought the one she loved was Kakashi, but deep down the one she truly loved was Obito. Unfortunately, she didn't realize it soon enough.


----------



## zuul (Oct 29, 2013)

Kakashi.
She told it herself...


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 29, 2013)

She had a crush on Kakashi, but she did immensely care about Obito.

Makes me curious what went through her head after Kakashi told her of Obi's real feelings


----------



## Frostman (Oct 29, 2013)

She loved Kakashi. The way she is treating obito is exactly how girls act toward the guys they have friend zoned.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2013)

Still KakaRin.

Though it wouldn't surprise me if she loved both Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 29, 2013)

Neither. 
Barbie Flash Minato.


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2013)

Kakashi.


----------



## Njaa (Oct 29, 2013)

Didn't she said it was Kakashi as she was about to get stabbed through the heart? Or was it Kakashi who said it? Anyway until shown otherwise it was Kakashi the one she was interested in.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 29, 2013)

Neither, she wanted that Sarutobi penor


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

She might be on a edge to choose between Kakashi and Obito. And then Obito died, Kakashi was left soo...?
Or she is very good at friend zoning, playing with other peoples feelings. Kinda like what Sakura did with her confession


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe she loved Obito but she is one of those people who can move on really fast.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Kakashi.

Rin was nice towards Obito, you guys already jumping on the 'she loved him'? Her behaviour was 'questionable'?


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Kakashi.
> 
> Rin was nice towards Obito, you guys already jumping on the 'she loved him'? Her behaviour was 'questionable'?






I never said she loved him. I think people could easily misinterpret what she said this chapter. She said that she'll "stay by his side" when he becomes hokage. Doesn't that ring a bell?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's the thing: Rin loves Kakashi during all of these scenes. Even after Obito "died", Rin basically tried to confess her feelings for Kakashi.

An ObiRin fans only hope is that Rin somehow "realized" she loved Obito sometime later. But during all these scenes, Rin is still in love with Kakashi. Right after she patched Obito up, she went on to watch Kakashi and blush with love sick eyes. After she stitched up his hand, she went on to confess to Kakashi.

None of the scenes in these chapters prove she was anything but motherly to Obito.



azurelegance said:


> I never said she loved him. I think people could easily misinterpret what she said this chapter. She said that she'll "be by his side" when he becomes hokage. Doesn't that ring a bell?



Read above.

Rin told Obito she'd be by his side..and then some time later after Obito's death, is trying to confess love to Kakashi. What she said about "being by his side" is obviously not a romantic suggestion. She is being friendly/motherly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Kakashi.
> 
> Rin was nice towards Obito, you guys already jumping on the 'she loved him'? Her behaviour was 'questionable'?



No, ch1p. Every time a girl smiles at a guy or implies that she cares about him, she is in love. Geez.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

She seems like Sakura and Hinata in one.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> She said that she'll "stay by his side" when he *becomes hokage*. Doesn't that ring a bell?



No.

**


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> No.
> 
> **



Why so dismissive? Did I do something to offend you?


----------



## stevefarfan (Oct 29, 2013)

I think she was still figuring out if she loved Obito, but she definitely liked him a whole lot.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Why so dismissive? Did I do something to offend you?



Nothing offensive, but it grows tiring when so many people take friendly gestures as "I want to get in your pants" and then try to pass it off as confirmation of attraction or "hidden feelings".


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

Why the hell are people so defensive about it  Who cares who Rin loved romantically. Sometimes friends are much closer than you and your crush anyway, which was definitely the case here.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

pairing shitstorm's happening. 
thanks op. now it's narsaku vs. sacuesaku


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why the hell are people so defensive about it  Who cares who Rin loved romantically. Sometimes friends are much closer than you and your crush anyway, which was definitely the case here.



probably because people are so quick to say rin loves obito just because she was being nice to him.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why the hell are people so defensive about it  Who cares who Rin loved romantically. Sometimes friends are much closer than you and your crush anyway, which was definitely the case here.



What does who Rin is closer with have to do with who she loves? TC is asking who Rin loves.

Sakura was obviously closer to way more people than she ever was with Sasuke, but she still loved Sasuke despite that.

People are defensive because it showcases a problem people have in real life, too. Taking close friendship and trust as signs of romantic interest and attraction.


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 29, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Nothing offensive, but it grows tiring when so many people take friendly gestures as "I want to get in your pants" and then try to pass it off as confirmation of attraction or "hidden feelings".



Saying her actions are questionable is the same as passing it off as confirmation of attraction or hidden feelings? 

To make it clear:* I don't think Rin loved Obito. *

(to SelinaKyle)

_Please don't do this._ This has nothing to do with the big three right now oTL.


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Saying her actions are questionable is the same as passing it off as confirmation of attraction or hidden feelings?
> 
> To make it clear:* I don't think Rin loved Obito. *
> 
> ...



did you even read the title of the thread? lol

its asking whether people think she is in love with obito in the first place...


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 29, 2013)

Milliardo said:


> did you even read the title of the thread? lol
> 
> its asking whether people think she is in love with obito in the first place...



Did you read my post? Yes, I've read the title. 

I said I don't think she loved Obito, but it's easy to question if she did.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Why the hell are people so defensive about it  Who cares who Rin loved *romantically*. Sometimes friends are much closer than you and your crush anyway, which was definitely the case here.



Key word that most people here are ignoring...

Generally, if you are good friends with someone, you love them anyway.

Therefore, Rin could have loved both Obito and Kakashi, but she was probably only _in_ love with, or had a crush on, one.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> (to SelinaKyle)
> 
> _Please don't do this._ This has nothing to do with the big three right now oTL.



im quite innocent here. 
but i can sense that everyone's unconscious want some form of pairing bloodbath.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

Judging by how fast she dropped Obito after he "died".......I'd say she is in love with the ninja money


----------



## Milliardo (Oct 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Did you read my post? Yes, I've read the title.
> 
> I said I don't think she loved Obito, *but it's easy to question if she did.*



bold tells me you're not getting it. 

her being nice doesn't equal she is in love with him... its called common sense some really need it badly too.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 29, 2013)

kakashi took her bosom virginity. end of story.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Still KakaRin.
> 
> Though it wouldn't surprise me if she loved both Kakashi and Obito.



a three way, ay?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Why so dismissive? Did I do something to offend you?





Rosi said:


> Why the hell are people so defensive about it



Because of...



ShinobisWill said:


> Nothing offensive, but it grows tiring when so many people take friendly gestures as "I want to get in your pants" and then try to pass it off as confirmation of attraction or "hidden feelings".





ShinobisWill said:


> People are defensive because it showcases a problem people have in real life, too. Taking close friendship and trust as signs of romantic interest and attraction.



... this.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 29, 2013)

love? ehhhhh. crush on? kakashi.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

she confessed to Kakashi, why is there any doubt about who she loved


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 29, 2013)

Where's the both option that bitch was a fucking slut. Probably wanted Minato dick. I know for sure she wanted Gai's


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know why some people are overreacting to this post, Rin did act in a very sweet manner and I think it's legit to wonder how did she feel about Obito, if Naruto is the equal of Obito, then Kakashi might just be that Sasuke, Sakura thought to love while in fact...


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> I don't know why some people are overreacting to this post, Rin did act in a very sweet manner and I think it's legit to wonder how did she feel about Obito, if Naruto is the equal of Obito, then Kakashi might just be that Sasuke, Sakura thought to love while in fact...



I see it now. Its all a parallel to make NaruSaku more believable


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> I see it now. Its all a parallel to make NaruSaku more believable



I actually don't like this NaruSaku stuff... I would prefer Hinata


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> I don't know why some people are overreacting to this post, Rin did act in a very sweet manner and I think it's legit to wonder how did she feel about Obito, if Naruto is the equal of Obito, then Kakashi might just be that Sasuke, Sakura thought to love while in fact...



Kishi has a reason to keep both NarSak and SasSak alive, he doesn't want to lose the shipping fanbase. He doesn't have to do the same with KakaObiRin.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 29, 2013)

She was in love with Kakashi. It stops being debatable when Obito himself acknowledges it.

Also, can't a girl be nice to 2 men but only romantically love 1. Does having those feelings for someone mean you gotta be a dick to everyone else? What is up with you people...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2013)

Clearly since she cares about him, she wants his dick, right?


----------



## VileNotice (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like she loved Kakashi at the time, but if she and Obito had both lived as Leaf Shinobi there's no doubt she wouldn't come around


----------



## Kronin (Oct 29, 2013)

I think that she was in love with Kakashi, but more than what happened in this chapter, acutally is the her last panel in the gaiden that it's seemed mysterious to me (Kishimoto could make her simply sad for the death of Obito, why to think to him in a so deep way looking toward the stars?).


*Spoiler*: __ 










I think that it _could _(and I repeat could, because until now it's only pure speculation) hide something in this regard, also if I think more likely that Rin loved Kakashi until the death of Obito and that, after his indirect confession - through Kakashi - she could have changed opinion about her lost friend.


If something, after this chapter 653 I'm still more sure that we will discover like the self-sacrifice of Rin for the good of Konoha was inducted by her memory of Obito (not only for his death, but also for the person able to save everyone that he said to be).


----------



## Corvida (Oct 29, 2013)

> azurelegance said:
> 
> 
> > I never said she loved him. I think people could easily misinterpret what she said this chapter. She said that she'll "stay by his side" when he becomes hokage. Doesn't that ring a bell?
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoah, obviously some people never had "platonic friends" in here.  My closest friends are mostly male and I always support them in everything because they are my brothers in a way. If one of them had a crush on me and I wasn't aware, it's not my fault.  He should come and confess instead of feeling "friendzoned". I can't believe some people are calling her bitch or *player* because she acted to Obito like a close friend/a sister would.

She's obviously clueless about Obito's take on her. If he had confessed, I'm pretty sure she'd change her actions towards him, that's how world goes. And she did, when Kakashi told her Obito's feelings she drew her line to Kakashi. Even in death she "preffered to die by the hands of the one she loved".

So the one at fault here is *Obito* and *not Rin*.


----------



## Ayakashi (Oct 29, 2013)

If it's like Sakura and Sasuke, then Rin was from the beginning infatuated with the cool Kakashi.

But it shows that Kakashi and Rin were not that close, so even though Rin liked Kakashi as lover more, she would have gotten closer to Obito over time.

tl;dr Kakashi wouldn't have returned her feelings, she would've tuned to Obito in the end.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, if Obito and Rin survived War after Gaiden, I'm pretty sure Kakashi would play the bro and reject Rin openly for Obito's sake.

But that's not the case because Obito died and Rin didn't last long.


----------



## eluna (Oct 29, 2013)

Her heart belong to Kakashi,no doubt about that


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Even in death she "preferred to die by the hands of the one she loved".



This is Obito's interpretation, I don't think we can just take it as legit, that's why I am wondering. Also friendship can be seen in a different way regarding culture, for an example here in France, a lot of men do not believe in friendship between men and women, they would tend to believe that always one of them wants more. If a woman is nice and shows affection to a man, there are high probabilities that it is more than friendship.

Also in Japanese culture friendship between men and women is a reality, but a girl might just act as a friend even though she is in love, because she is scared and would take no risk to break her friendship by confessing her feelings.


----------



## The Void (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito was so deep in the friendzone it's not even funny.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 29, 2013)

Look a girl is being nice to a boy who happens to be her teammate. Ignore the fact it is what a decent human being should do. She must obviously love him.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

VileNotice said:


> I feel like she loved Kakashi at the time, but if she and Obito had both lived as Leaf Shinobi there's no doubt she wouldn't come around





Kronin said:


> I think that she was in love with Kakashi, but more than what happened in this chapter, acutally is the her last panel in the gaiden that it's seemed mysterious to me (Kishimoto could make her simply sad for the death of Obito, why to think to him in a so deep way looking toward the stars?).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Ayakashi said:


> If it's like Sakura and Sasuke, then Rin was from the beginning infatuated with the cool Kakashi.
> 
> But it shows that Kakashi and Rin were not that close, so even though Rin liked Kakashi as lover more, she would have gotten closer to Obito over time.
> 
> tl;dr Kakashi wouldn't have returned her feelings, she would've tuned to Obito in the end.





lain2501 said:


> This is Obito's interpretation, I don't think we can just take it as legit, that's why I am wondering.







Arya Stark said:


> Yeah, if Obito and Rin survived War after Gaiden, I'm pretty sure Kakashi would play the bro and reject Rin openly for Obito's sake.
> 
> But that's not the case because Obito died and Rin didn't last long.



The bro code? 

And then Rin would just love him romantically because?


----------



## Kronin (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


>



Like I said, I only _speculated_ that Rin could have been in love with Obito after his death. But if you ask to me a certain answer based on the facts that we know until now, I answer: "Rin loved Kakashi".


----------



## BroKage (Oct 29, 2013)

Kakashi, for his dashing good looks and skill as a shinobi.

Obito was like a son to Rin.


----------



## kuruizaki (Oct 29, 2013)

Kakashi.

) but i love seeing ObiRin


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 29, 2013)

lol some people...a little kindness from a girl = love? lmao

vote goes to kakashi


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 29, 2013)

Up until now I was sure that if Rin had lived when Kakashi finally responded to her romantic proposal with a big fat "NO" she would have continued to friendzone Obito.

After this chapter I'm thinking she would have moved on from Kakashi and ObiRin would happen.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> This is Obito's interpretation, I don't think we can just take it as legit, that's why I am wondering. Also friendship can be seen in a different way regarding culture, for an example here in France, a lot of men do not believe in friendship between men and women, they would tend to believe that always one of them wants more. If a woman is nice and shows affection to a man, there are high probabilities that it is more than friendship.
> 
> Also in Japanese culture friendship between men and women is a reality, but a girl might just act as a friend even though she is in love, because she is scared and would take no risk to break her friendship by confessing her feelings.



Just wondering, are you a female or male?

Culture really has nothing to do with that. I'm someone who lives in a culture closer to Japanese in terms of relationships and believe me, no it doesn't matter.




ch1p said:


> The bro code?
> 
> And then Rin would just love him romantically because?



I'm not saying she'd fall for him. I'm just saying Kakashi would give the opening to Obito, whether they become an item or not is in Rin's hand of course.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Just wondering, are you a female or male?
> 
> Culture really has nothing to do with that. I'm someone who lives in a culture closer to Japanese in terms of relationships and believe me, no it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



humm sorry but from my own experience of travelling and I have been in a lot of countries particularly south east asia, i saw men and women interacting in complete different ways, so yes for me it is definitely cultural, I don't know your background and I would not dare judging you. I am a male if that might light you up on something.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm not saying she'd fall for him. I'm just saying Kakashi would give the opening to Obito, whether they become an item or not is in Rin's hand of course.



The bro code (and the equivalent sister code) is something that exists to say friendship doesn't lose to girl/boyfriend. If Kakashi liked Rin, then the bro / sis dictates that Obito doesn't come between them. If Kakashi doesn't like Rin, then the decent thing to do is to just reject her, but if he was interested in just casual hook up then the bro / sis code dictates he should not pursue it.

That code doesn't exist so only losers benefit for it. It exists for the friendship not to be the loser. It makes no sense for two people that like each other not pursue anything just because it butthurts a third party. That third party, if he / she can't accept said relationship, isn't really thinking of his best friend's interests but only his own. He / She is the one breaking the bro / sister code.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> humm sorry but from my own experience of travelling and I have been in a lot of countries particularly south east asia, i saw men and women interacting in complete different ways, so yes for me it is definitely cultural, I don't know your background and I would not dare judging you. I am a male if that might light you up on something.



And so am I as well which is why I'm telling you generalizing people is wrong. 

The reason I asked is usually this is the man who takes the mutual friendship in wrong way hence most of platonic love murders being committed by man.

In all cultures woman/man relationship is seen prone to turn into sexual even though that's not necessarily wrong or right. Even in America or Europe people assume there is no friendship consept between man and woman -like you said- and I disagree with that. 

Rin is a nice person who wishes the best for everyone, likes Obito as a friend and that's it really.



ch1p said:


> The bro code (and the equivalent sister code) is something that exists to say friendship doesn't lose to girl/boyfriend. If Kakashi liked Rin, then the bro / sis dictates that Obito doesn't come between them. If Kakashi doesn't like Rin, then the decent thing to do is to just reject her, but if he was interested in just casual hook up then the bro / sis code dictates he should not pursue it.
> 
> That code doesn't exist so only losers benefit for it. It exists for the friendship not to be the loser. It makes no sense for two people that like each other not pursue anything just because it butthurts a third party. That third party, if he / she can't accept said relationship, isn't really thinking of his best friend's interests but only his own. He / She is the one breaking the bro / sister code.



Than probably three of them agreeing to move on, you say? I just don't see Kakashi accepting Rin when Obito is madly in love with her, it doesn't fit Kakashi's character.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Than probably three of them agreeing to move on, you say?



That's two people sacrificing for the sake of one, so no.



> I just don't see Kakashi accepting Rin when Obito is madly in love with her, it doesn't fit Kakashi's character.



Why not? The 'undeserving' Kakashi was born only when Obito died. They weren't really friends beforehand.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> That's two people sacrificing for the sake of one, so no.


It's more about mutual respect but that's my perspective I guess.



> Why not? The 'undeserving' Kakashi was born only when Obito died. They weren't really friends beforehand.



They became friends during the events of Gaiden. Kakashi would know even if Obito agrees Kakashi to "have her", that'd damage their friendship.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2013)

Rin was very clear when Kakashi told her about Obito's feelings, and instead of listening in respectful silence replied saying that she loves the former instead.

And honestly, I don't know what the fuck she was doing to Obito in this flashback.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> In all cultures woman/man relationship is seen prone to turn into sexual even though that's not necessarily wrong or right. Even in America or Europe people assume there is no friendship consept between man and woman -like you said- and I disagree with that.



Well, I am not saying that I share this thought, I was pointing out facts about cultures even though you might disagree on that, it is true. Friendship between men and women is possible but might occur in complete different way depending on where you are, a pure platonic friendship between a man and woman in france is most likely rare to happen if not some past events like "first love, ex bf gf etc.. that would give them a reason to not think about getting together. I have female friends, I am not thinking about getting with them but i would definitely not mind fuckin them if they would give me an opportunity. While staying a friend 

On the other side Japanese cherish friendship a lot, and Japanese women will tell you "If he is a friend he will be always a friend", meaning never a boyfriend... (japanese female friends all told me so) And honestly I don't get this concept. I don't understand why the status of friend would prevent you from thinking that a person could evolve into being somebody else. And it's not like I am getting things wrong. It is purely cultural.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

probably obito i guess, she seemed to get awfully pissed when he backed down from what he was going to say.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> probably obito i guess, she seemed to get awfully pissed when he backed down from what he was going to say.



i don't follow this logic


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> probably obito i guess, she seemed to get awfully pissed when he backed down from what he was going to say.



How about both? What makes it impossible from being attracted to 2 guys?

That said getting angry at someone while caring for said person well being hardly equals being in love. Rin wasn't presented as a tsundere like Sakura or Karin anyway.

Will Sasuke/Hinata become canon if Sasuke pisses off the Hyuga chick?


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> i don't follow this logic



obito backs down from telling her his feelings
she gets pissed
1+1= 2


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 29, 2013)

I liked seeing ObiRin in this chapter, but I only saw this as a moment of sisterly/motherly care from Rin. 

>assuring him of her presence by his side
>bandaging his wound
>admonishing him for hiding something from her
>encouraging him on his dreams
>holding his hands while promising to watch over him

........... yep, this still sounds as something a caring and thoughtful girl will do to his friend. If you're gonna add some *romantic context*, which the panels are clearly devoid off, you could argue that the bulleted events make ObiRin more legit than KakaRin. But again there is no *clear* romantic hint from Rin's part. And I don't see Rin as someone who will hide her true feelings if she really likes a guy. She's a bubbly and what-you-see-is-what-you-get character,and she've always been quite frank with Obito. If she really felt something romantically for him, her intentions should have been made clear and could not be mistaken as something platonic. 

I'm not sure if this thing about knowing when a girl is really in love with a person she cares so much to is something culture-related. I'm an Asian, and in my country, the bulleted actions done by Rin to Obito as shown in the flashback, if taken in a scenario, can be intended by the girl involved as a friendly move but can still be easily mistaken by the guy or the people around as something romantic. Especially if it's common knowledge that the girl likes someone else whom  she's not really talkative like she is to the guy friend. This actually happened to me before.......... 

So for the poll, I'll say its still Kakashi

And please people, don't mention SS/NS/NH parallels here. Proving who Rin really loves, be it Obito or Kakashi, WILL NOT validate the canonship of any of the big three. Just stahp  leave the big 3 pairing wars in the HoU. Let us enjoy KakaRin/ObiRin without being tainted with parallulz and fandom wars


----------



## vagnard (Oct 29, 2013)

She was a fucking nympho. She wanted to fuck Kakashi but had Obito as back up plan just in case.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> probably obito i guess, she seemed to get awfully pissed when he backed down from what he was going to say.



she might like to hear what he had to say because it's flattering, doesn't mean she's attracted to him


----------



## takL (Oct 29, 2013)

as a teammate she loved obito.
and as a girl she loved kakashi.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

WTF Nic. 


Arya Stark said:


> They became friends during the events of Gaiden. Kakashi would know even if Obito agrees Kakashi to "have her", that'd damage their friendship.



Being friends doesn't mean one sacrifices their personal happiness for another.

Kakashi's reasons when he 'rejected' Rin was that he 'wasn't good enough'.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> I don't know why some people are overreacting to this post, Rin did act in a very sweet manner and I think it's legit to wonder how did she feel about Obito, if Naruto is the equal of Obito, then Kakashi might just be that Sasuke, Sakura thought to love while in fact...



because every SS and NH tards that read the op wanted to neg it after reading it.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

eurytus said:


> she might like to hear what he had to say because it's flattering, doesn't mean she's attracted to him



lol no if a girl who doesn't have feelings for someone that is confessing to her, the natural inclination is for the girl to back away, not to move in.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> Well, I am not saying that I share this thought, I was pointing out facts about cultures even though you might disagree on that, it is true. Friendship between men and women is possible but might occur in complete different way depending on where you are, a pure platonic friendship between a man and woman in france is most likely rare to happen if not some past events like "first love, ex bf gf etc.. that would give them a reason to not think about getting together. I have female friends, I am not thinking about getting with them but i would definitely not mind fuckin them if they would give me an opportunity. While staying a friend
> 
> On the other side Japanese cherish friendship a lot, and Japanese women will tell you "If he is a friend he will be always a friend", meaning never a boyfriend... (japanese female friends all told me so) And honestly I don't get this concept. I don't understand why the status of friend would prevent you from thinking that a person could evolve into being somebody else. And it's not like I am getting things wrong. It is purely cultural.



It's more about YOU than culture. Not most people are open to idea of sleeping with friend no matter the country. And also a very close French friend of mine has a long list of opposite gender in his BFF list and when someone made a joke about it, he accused us of being close minded in opposite sex relationships. We are going back again to wrong generalization here.

"If he's a friend he'll always be a friend" is an universal concept, people being afraid of endangering their friendships. If they love someone completely, there is no need of being scared of these. 

Honestly, I'd buy Rin having a crush on Obito if canon didn't blatantly insisted on her feelings for Kakashi. It leaves only one door and it's not hard to see.



Nic said:


> probably obito i guess, she seemed to get awfully pissed when he backed down from what he was going to say.



Never change Nic. 



ch1p said:


> Being friends doesn't mean one sacrifices their personal happiness for another.



I disagree with first. It doesn't HAVE TO mean is more on point. Because no, you can sacrifice your own happiness for someone you genuinely care for.



> Kakashi's reasons when he 'rejected' Rin was that he 'wasn't good enough'.



But there was no Obito, he'd grown to accept her because there isn't a close friend who'd sulk 7/24, imply harsh things and maybe even complicate their relationship.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol no if a girl who doesn't have feelings for someone that is confessing to her, the natural inclination is for the girl to back away, not to move in.



no, she could just friendzone him, it's not a lot of troubles, they're still nice things to hear, even she's not interested.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

ObiRin is as canon as the sugar in my coffee right now.  It sure tastes sweeeet.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

@Nic: sugar on coffee is distusting.



Arya Stark said:


> I disagree with first. It doesn't HAVE TO mean is more on point. Because no, you can sacrifice your own happiness for someone you genuinely care for.



Yeah, but what about Obito? Does he sacrifice his own happiness for the sake of Rin / Kakashi? Bro code has nothing to do with two people that like each other. It's THEIR business, not a third party.



> But there was no Obito, he'd grown to accept her because there isn't a close friend who'd sulk 7/24, imply harsh things and maybe even complicate their relationship.



That's speculation.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

after Obito uses Rin'ne Tensei, he'll enter the afterworld and Rin will be there waiting with an open hand.  The last image we'll see is them walking together holding hands with their backs turned.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 29, 2013)

A FICKLED HO ASS BITCH. 

SHE LOVED KAKASHI BUT WANTED OBEEBEE'S DICK SOMEHOW. STILL SHE A HO FUCKING HO.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> after Obito uses Rin'ne Tensei, he'll enter the afterworld and Rin will be there waiting with an open hand.  The last image we'll see is them walking together holding hands with their backs turned.



Oh.Kay  . Thanks bro, seems like a lovely idea for the first ObiRin fanfiction I plan to write tomorrow. Don't worry, I'll quote your post as my inspiration once I finished it 

Gotta love your imagination


----------



## Lightzz (Oct 29, 2013)

Its clear she wanted dat Kakashi but she believed in Obito similar to Konan and Nagato.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

@Agassi

you're very welcome. :33


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Agassi said:


> I liked seeing ObiRin in this chapter, but I only saw this as a moment of sisterly/motherly care from Rin.
> 
> >assuring him of her presence by his side
> >bandaging his wound
> ...



Yea, it sounds very naruhina like


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> She was in love with Kakashi. It stops being debatable when Obito himself acknowledges it.
> 
> Also, can't a girl be nice to 2 men but only romantically love 1. Does having those feelings for someone mean you gotta be a dick to everyone else? What is up with you people...



Pretty much this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2013)

I just have to say some girls here are being massive hypocrites.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2013)

She loved both of them, however she was romantically attracted to Kakashi. Whether it would have changed over the years is not clear.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 29, 2013)

She loved Kakashi, but Kishi made ObiRin look endearing so to make Obito's story sadder and more sympathetic. Which is why she's portrayed as being extremely caring/nice in their interactions.


----------



## Hello Panda (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd say BOTH.
but most likely in different ways.

This chapter clearly showed how sincere Rin was to Obito. No wonder why the dude fell for her.
It was already said since Kakashi Gaiden that Rin likes Kakashi (romantically).

This chapter made nothing to change that, it just emphasize Obito's love for Rin and how their relationship is. I understand Kishimoto doing this, after making a villain go nuts mainly because a girl he liked died.. he definitely needs to show why this girl is so special.

Anyhow, "Obito" _died_ young for anything to change in his relationship with Rin. 
He didn't go back to Konoha instead he threw his old ideals and gave peace a different meaning.

*
But hey! maybe if he was able to go back, protect Rin and confess his love to her... maybe along the way something could've change.* afterall they were very young... that is if he didn't die. too bad its game over for him.

But this is why its a sob story. He failed to do those. 
SO yeah. 
its Kakashi.


----------



## Selva (Oct 29, 2013)

rin was just being a good friend to obito by offering to help him with his dream. it doesn't mean she loved him romantically.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Yeah, but what about Obito? Does he sacrifice his own happiness for the sake of Rin / Kakashi? Bro code has nothing to do with two people that like each other. It's THEIR business, not a third party.


This applies to Obito, Rin and Kakashi. The thing is, Kakashi isn't the type who minds that but Obito is. He's overly emotional and overly attracted to people, even if he accepts the other two's relationship, it'd sting.

For example Naruto isn't that much into Sakura and he doesn't mind SasuSaku happening. Same goes for Sasuke. They don't need a bro code for that. But Obito is an asshole and Kakashi puts him before his own self so I can see it happening.




> That's speculation.



C'mon as if we don't know Obito and his feelings for Rin.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I just have to say some girls here are being massive hypocrites.



Really?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2013)

Acting friendly/supportive does not mean she loves him.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 29, 2013)

Selva said:


> rin was just being a good friend to obito by offering to help him with his dream. it doesn't mean she loved him romantically.




You know girls can't be good friends with guys here.

Forum logic dictates that there must be some _other_ reason why rin is giving obito so much
attention despite being the medic on the team.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Neither, she wanted that Sarutobi penor


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not sure. I mean I think she loved Kakashi as everything she wanted.

But she seemed to be receptive to the idea of being with Obito too.

If she was as smart as she seems she probably realized that she was only twelve and should keep her options open.

But she doesn't seem to have that brotherly "my boys" thing that Ino has with Shikamaru and Choji. That smile with the "Hm?" was umm...that could easily be interpreted as her trying to push him into saying it out loud.

I don't know. This chapter seems to be saying Obito could've gotten with her if he'd opened his mouth.


----------



## Selva (Oct 29, 2013)

oh god some of you guys O___o
obviously, a woman can't be nice to her teammate without having deep hidden feelings of lust for him. it just can't happen. not at all. she has to act like a meanie bitch to him to show that NO she doesn't love him romantically.
seriously, what is this?

rin loved kakashi and she was being nice to her friend obito. pretty simple to comprehend, really.


Rosi said:


> Why the hell are people so defensive about it  Who cares who Rin loved romantically.


because of pairings shit and parallels, that's why


----------



## RFujinami (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Rin loves Kakashi romantically.

 at the proxy shipping war in this thread.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This applies to Obito, Rin and Kakashi. The thing is, Kakashi isn't the type who minds that but Obito is. He's overly emotional and overly attracted to people, even if he accepts the other two's relationship, it'd sting.



That's... Obito's problem to deal with. People can't bend backwards like that for another. That's not... perhaps as children because that's part of immature behaviour, but as an adult he needs to understand things don't always go his way. Uh... people shouldn't pander to that kind of thing.



> For example Naruto isn't that much into Sakura and he doesn't mind SasuSaku happening. Same goes for Sasuke. They don't need a bro code for that. But Obito is an asshole and Kakashi puts him before his own self so I can see it happening.



I don't see how Kakashi puts himself over Obito. He only did it after he died, and only through idealisation because he was dead. He didn't bend backwards for him when they fought, did he?



> Really?



I like how he had to specify 'girls' in his post.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> Judging by how fast she dropped Obito after he "died".......I'd say she is in love with the ninja money



now i ain't sayin' she a goldiggah
but she ain't messin' with no broke ninja


----------



## Sabi (Oct 29, 2013)

I think this situation reminds people too much of NaruSaku & SasuSaku. I honestly believe that the majority of the people who voted Rin loving Obito are NaruSaku shippers and are letting their shipfeels cloud their judgment.

Rin was in love with alpha male Kakashi, beta Obito stood no chance. 

This shouldn't even be debatable. Rin said she loved Kakashi, Obito even said she loved Kakashi. Kakashi was like whatever lol. Rin was just a nice person in general which is why she treated Obito kindly it doesn't mean 'OMG THAT HO WANTS HIS UCHIHA CAWK!!111!!'. I also think Rin was extra sympathetic with him because she knew he was an orphan and grew up without anyone. The whole thing with Rin saying she would be by his side might maybe be because she knew Obito had no-one else to support him.

Why does every single character in Naruto always ignore the fact that a person has feelings for them?

mfw when some girl Kishi had a crush on ignored his feelings and he's never gotten over it and projects this on the manga.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 29, 2013)

Loved Obito, was _in_ love with Kakashi.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2013)

Amat?rasu’s Son said:


> *That smile with the "Hm?" was umm...that could easily be interpreted as her trying to push him into saying it out loud.
> 
> I don't know. This chapter seems to be saying Obito could've gotten with her if he'd opened his mouth*.



and when he wouldn't say it she got pissed.  So yeah pretty much this.  It also ties in well with the theme of Obito not being able to confess and the same with Naruto as of right now with sakura.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 29, 2013)

gabzilla said:


> Loved Obito, was _in_ love with Kakashi.



i agree with this thinking.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is favoritism at its best , where did she show she was in love with Kakashi, she said some of the same things Hinata said to Naruto during the war.


----------



## Norngpinky (Oct 29, 2013)

Too much headache trying to figure out who she really was in love with based on the flashback panels. 

So I would just go with the fact that we know she was in love with Kakashi, but no doubts she cared for Obito greatly!


----------



## boohead (Oct 29, 2013)

A two-faced slut. Seen more than my share to know she is one.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2013)

zuul said:


> Kakashi.
> She told it herself...



Actually, Kakashi interrupted her before she finished her sentence with "No, I'm not worth your love" like a typical boy who thinks the world rotates around themself.

At this point, it's likely to be open to interpretation.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> after Obito uses Rin'ne Tensei, he'll enter the afterworld and Rin will be there waiting with an open hand.  The last image we'll see is them walking together holding hands with their backs turned.



It better be 13 year old Obito walking into the sunset or else it would be creepy


----------



## zuul (Oct 29, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Actually, Kakashi interrupted her before she finished her sentence with "No, I'm not worth your love" like a typical boy who thinks the world rotates around themself.
> 
> At this point, it's likely to be open to interpretation.



I didn't remember it. :amazed
So it's not as clear as I thought it was.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 29, 2013)

this picture sums it up.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 29, 2013)

She loved Obito like a friend. Kakashi like a lover. 

Twisting facts to fit your little pairing fantasies and delusional parallels won't change that.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> this picture sums it up.



Rin has a calculting stare there. Kakashi so won't see it coming.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Oct 29, 2013)

People are saying she  is two-faced but how? This perpetuates the idea that people of the opposite gender, or attracted gender, are only nice to each other to get into each other pants. 

Rin was nice to Obito because she was his friend. She was not going to be a bitch to him because she valued him as a person. She believed in his dreams and wanted to support him. 

God forbid she is kind to him without expecting anything from him in return. How selfish of her. /sarcasm. 

If someone is nice to another person and expects something in return, that person is not being kind for the right reasons. Rin was sweet and valued their friendship. She wasn't in love with him. Being nice to someone doesn't entail being in love with them. 

What you are saying is that she needed to be cold and distant since she didn't love him. That would mean she wasn't valuing him as person because she didn't want to get in his pants. That's way worse than being kind because she saw him as valuable.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Rin has a calculting stare there. Kakashi so won't see it coming.



and he wouldnt care either way.


----------



## 민찬영 (Oct 29, 2013)

Still Kakashi.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Really?



Refer to:

-Anytime Sasuke acts like a decent human being towards Sakura or Karin

-Anytime Naruto is nice to Hinata.


----------



## Kage (Oct 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Refer to:
> 
> -Anytime Sasuke acts like a decent human being towards Sakura or Karin
> 
> -Anytime Naruto is nice to Hinata.



you mean true love and not this disgusting travesty of trying to shove romance into the motives of a girl simply being nice to the guy friend who likes her?

anyway she loved Obito but was in love with Kakashi because like most of the the young girls in this manga she has 'Mr aloof dangerous and unavailable is my one true love' affliction.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 30, 2013)

She loved kakashi like the manga and obito stated.

She just had a very strong platonic friendship (at least on her end) with obito.


----------



## Combine (Oct 30, 2013)

Kishi clearly has issues with relationships and women. I mean, if I'm reading things right by the way he's been working on these characters. 

Naruto and Obito are both apparently supposed to be everlastingly chasing after women who don't really love them (only like them), while these women end up with their dear best friends (who have shitty personalities). Yet apparently they're too dumb to go after other the women who actually love them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 30, 2013)

What others have said. Loved Obito and supported him but in love with Kakashi. 

I mean shit it's not like a girl can't be nice to you without wanting to jump you. 



Kage said:


> you mean true love and not this disgusting travesty of trying to shove romance into the motives of a girl simply being nice to the guy friend who likes her?
> 
> anyway she loved Obito but was in love with Kakashi because like _most of the the young girls in this manga she has 'Mr aloof dangerous and unavailable is my one true love' affliction_.






Combine said:


> Kishi clearly has issues with relationships and women. I mean, if I'm reading things right by the way he's been working on these characters.
> 
> Naruto and Obito are both apparently supposed to be everlastingly chasing after women who don't really love them (only like them), while these women end up with their dear best friends (who have shitty personalities). Yet apparently they're too dumb to go after other the women who actually love them.



Well Obito didn't have a 'Hinata' as we know of anyway.


----------



## Lyanna (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh god . A thread about KakaRin/ObiRin turned into NS/NH/SS hidden parallel shipping wars thread. I ship NH and SS, but this kind of twisting another pairings for the sake of paralleling your ship is just so disgusting.

I'm saying Rin loved Obito as a friend and Kakashi as a man because its the way I see things as a girl if ever I fall into that situation (which I did), not because I ship SS. Why keep on bringing Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata here? They didn't even get a panel this chapter


----------



## Hello Panda (Oct 30, 2013)

ugh just looking at some posts..*as if *NaruSaku needs ObiRin parallel to make it alive. it won't do anything to NS, just the confirmation once AGAIN that Sakura is the one Naruto likes,..so why does NS fans are now suppose to look desperate to connect some parallels? it will be a cute icing on the cake but never the main thing 

How can this topic even be debatable?

Rin is romantically attracted to Kakashi until she died. end of sob story

This topic could actually be debatable *IF* both were able_ to survive..._
_*if*_ they were able to live and grow a bit older than they were at that time...
_and if Obito could've admit/confess her feelings to Rin_ (i remember it one of his "dying" regrets as the earth swallows him)

*maybe then something could've change.*
but as we know its Obito's sob story. he failed on those.
so nothing could change Rin's feelings now since she's dead. 
at the end of the day, it is still Kakashi.

/sobstory
ifyouknowwhatimean


----------



## Deana (Oct 30, 2013)

^^Something could've changed but I only see her feelings for Kakashi growing more because as he evolved as a better human being throughout his life. There is nothing not to like about him once he opened up.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2013)

I love the fact that it is completely up to interpretation and hope is remains that way.

Still, if you look at my blog I predicted Rin loved Obito.

Having said that, I still love the way it is pure speculation at this point since she's dead.


----------



## Nic (Oct 30, 2013)

what i find hilarious is people  saying she's in love with kakashi.   You can't be in love with someone you know shit about and won't divulge anything to you, let's be real here.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 30, 2013)

Okay, if we stuck with just with what Kishi has said us and think of the character as nothing but one dimension personalities who can't show anything bar what is being explicitily stated by the author...... yeah Rin loves Kakashi and "fuck yourself Obito".

However if we accept the character as complex personalities ya know like real human beings, then we have to recognize that Rin may have felt something for Obito, clearly by the way she is portrayed this chapter. You see humans, yes even girls aren't one dimensional characters that just say "I like this guy perpetually and can't feel nothing else for anyone" (Rin wasn't in love with Kakashi she was attracted and admired him, love is never said we know she LIKED Kakashi not that she loved him, big difference), because you see women in general and specially 13 year old girls in general really look for a guy to hand out with and as such is illogical to think Rin may not have been easily swayed to Obito's side if Obito had the balls to confess to her.

She sure didn't thought Obito as someone unpleasant to be with, these chapters clearly can imply at least latent attraction.

So yes, it is even possible and if you consider her as a complex human being, even likely that Rin had a latent attraction for Obito which on the right circumstances could develop into romance.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Oct 30, 2013)

Still Kakashi.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 30, 2013)

I would say Rin had a crush on Kakashi, she didn`t get to know him very well I assume, so she was just rooting for the coll/though guy. But even if that`s the case, I believe she had strong feelings for Obito (not necessarily romantic feelings!).


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 30, 2013)

She liked Kakashi but, if she had survived, she probably would have had potential with Obito.

If Obito never was in the cave-in; i.e., Kakashi came around sooner so both Rin and Obito could have been saved, Kakashi would have encouraged her to be with Obito. If not for this, Kakashi never was focused on romance and so, if nothing else, Obito and Rin's relationship could have developed into a similar one between Sakura and Naruto.

Part of me thinks that Rin liked Obito all along in a special more-than-friends way, but she was too young at the time to see that beyond her typical teenage-crush on Kakashi.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 30, 2013)

Boy do I feel sorry for women. that can ever be nice to a guy without them thinking they want to marry him or something. sheesh.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 30, 2013)

I see this "Rin loves Kakashi" more like a girl who's in love with her best friend's big brother, there is no real connection, no intimacy whatsoever and I am sorry if it hurts some people but it looked like exactly with what we have seen with Sakura and Sasuke, at the end Rin was much closer to Obito than Kakashi.

I would love to hear somewhere than Rin took the first opportunity to die just because she wanted to return to Obito in some ways  Or hear something like "Rin changed after your death"

I like that Rinbito romance sorry guys -_-


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2013)

Ninja Genius said:


> Boy do I feel sorry for women. that can ever be nice to a guy without them thinking they want to marry him or something. sheesh.



It goes both ways more than people would like to acknowledge.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2013)

Ninja Genius said:


> Boy do I feel sorry for women. that can ever be nice to a guy without them thinking they want to marry him or something. sheesh.


The above annoys me, as do the comments in this thread, I couldn't quite put my finger on what pissed me off until your post. Anyway what annoys me is the mentality that women have a rough time, and that men are some how _wrong_ for acting on signals that can easily be the signals sent out by a woman who is romantically interested. 

There is no reason to feel sorry for women, relationship wise they're not the ones expected to put their pride on the line, take a chance and subject themselves to possible rejection. If there is a misunderstanding they simply need to say ''I don't like you that way''.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, it was just the self-righteous indignation for me.

I can't believe some people here are acting like they've never tried to twist a guy's acts of dignity into signs of affection.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 30, 2013)

People are putting their desires over reality and Kishi's intent. Trying to play Rin's affections to Kakashi as a "stupid crush" or some other BS they want to believe.

Rin, mere minutes after Obito's "death", confessed to Kakashi. On Obito's death. Obito DIED, and she's confessing to Kakashi. While Rin's confession doesn't prove/disprove the strength of her love for Kakashi, it proves she almost certainly felt -nothing- towards Obito romantically. Not that she wasn't devastated by his death, because she was. But her romantic feelings are clear - She loves/likes Kakashi at the end of Kakashi Gaiden.

The only argument that can still even be debated is if Rin fell for Obito after his "death" scene. I find that extremely hard to believe, though. But none of these flashback scenes prove she liked Obito, when they all took place before her confession to Kakashi. 

I don't care how much it "pisses you off" - It's the truth that people take friendly gestures and closeness as "messages" or "signs" of romantic affection. It's probably why so many people are assholes and distant these days. It's so goddamn hard to be nice while not being read as flirtatious by people.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 30, 2013)

Rin and manga exposition made it clear she was in-love with Kakashi and her feelings were never hinted at changing. Sure, you can mistake her kindness for romantic affection (if you're numbskull that never paid to the manga of course), but that doesn't chance the fact that her feelings were always directed at Kakashi (lord knows why, he was an ass). 

Dunno why people here seem so keen on comparing the Obito/Kakashi/Rin situation to other couples/character interactions.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Oct 30, 2013)

Nic said:


> what i find hilarious is people  saying she's in love with kakashi.   You can't be in love with someone you know shit about and won't divulge anything to you, let's be real here.



Another thing is all the Kakarin fans are ignoring the "Kaka" part i.e that Kakashi never gave the slightest hint that he was romantically interested in Rin.

So sorry if I'm misreading the KakaRin/Anti ObiRin side if you're saying:

ObiRin will not happen because Rin <3 Kakashi and she will remain single forever waiting for Kakashi ok I can see that happening
ObiRin will not happen because Rin <3 Kakashi and Kakashi <3 Rin and they're gonna date and it will be all fairy tales and shit, nope sorry gonna have to stop you right there


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 30, 2013)

how about obirin will not happen because you let rin die.
also, kakarin will not happen because you let rin die.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually hadn't Obito came back to Konoha instead of following Madara. Wouldn't in fact be GUARANTEED he would get Rin?

I mean, a lot of people with admit here Obito even by himself had potential with Rin and Rin most likely going by how she treated him had even if latent feelings for him, that could floruish with a confession or time.

Now it is established that Rin only liked Kakashi because he is the cool guy. Obito would be returning home as a 14 year old strong enough to solo armies and to fight on par with Minato and going by these chapters and how Minato said he would had liked Obito to be Hokage if he had survived, he would had been X100000 cooler than Kakashi.

So even if Rin being a nice girl that would like Obito for true reasons doesn't click in, Rin being a whore exceptional individual that immediatly go for the one who have the highest cool'o'meter would.


----------



## Maunten (Oct 30, 2013)

Frostman said:


> She loved Kakashi. The way she is treating obito is exactly how girls act toward the guys they have friend zoned.



Lol, anecdotal?


----------



## zuul (Oct 30, 2013)

Can someone explain me what makes Rin a whore ?


----------



## Maunten (Oct 30, 2013)

People need to stop saying looove these characters are like 11, she had a crush on kakashi, nothing breaks a girl's crush unless the guy she likes is a jer .....nope nothing breaks it; it fades with time,  until it's gone or the guy is dead anything she does to anyone else is just "friendly", obito should have stayed clear of her until kakashi died or... nope he had to be dead.

*You don't get friend zoned you enter the friend zone.*


----------



## Danzio (Oct 30, 2013)

Kakashi, obviously.

Though love is strong word. More like a crush/interest. Obito was a good, dear friend.




> This was actually a pretty good chapter for Obito's character, surprisingly, considering it further confirmed Rin as his light/darkness, as I realized long ago.
> 
> What made it good was the fact we got to know Rin more, more importantly we got to know the deep bond/friendship shared between Obito and Rin. The more fleshed out she is, the better for Obito.
> 
> It made the whole thing less creepy and one-sided, which leads me to believe Kishi's poor execution and not so much the story-line itself messed things up for him re: readers.


----------



## Maunten (Oct 30, 2013)

Danzio said:


> This was actually a pretty good chapter for Obito's character, surprisingly, considering it further confirmed Rin as his light/darkness, as I realized long ago.What made it good was the fact we got to know Rin more, more importantly we got to know the deep bond/friendship shared between Obito and Rin. It made the whole thing less creepy and one-sided.



QFT.

Also how could anyone have a crush on rin while Tsunade was around,  if obito had stayed live for a couple more years puberty would have slapped him right into Tsunades, ehem, amenities, the uh *BARE* necessities.

She loved Obito as a friend, didn't really know kakashi  but had a crush on him.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 30, 2013)

Maunten said:


> QFT.
> 
> Also how could anyone have a crush on rin while Tsunade was around,  if obito had stayed live for a couple more years puberty would have slapped him right into Tsunades, ehem, amenities, the uh *BARE* necessities.
> 
> *She loved Obito as a friend, didn't really know kakashi  but had a crush on him*.




Lol, I posted it in the wrong thread.


But agreed.


----------



## takL (Oct 30, 2013)

Danzio said:


> This was actually a pretty good chapter for Obito's character, surprisingly, considering it further confirmed Rin as his light/darkness, as I realized long ago.What made it good was the fact we got to know Rin more, more importantly we got to know the deep bond/friendship shared between Obito and Rin. It made the whole thing less creepy and one-sided.



and still some deny that. girls dont understand the romanticism.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 30, 2013)

takL said:


> and still some deny that. girls dont understand the romanticism.



If some people still deny it after this chapter or continue to be willfully ignorant, there's no helping them.It will never change.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 30, 2013)

takL said:


> and still some deny that. girls dont understand the romanticism.


This is NF, somehow, we got 8 pages of who Rin loved when it was already made clear in Kakashi gaiden. Nf does it again.


----------



## Maunten (Oct 30, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually hadn't Obito came back to Konoha instead of following Madara. Wouldn't in fact be GUARANTEED he would get Rin?
> 
> I mean, a lot of people with admit here Obito even by himself had potential with Rin and Rin most likely going by how she treated him had even if latent feelings for him, that could floruish with a confession or time.
> 
> ...



Don't bother most are going to tell you rin's love for kakshi was eternal and that Obito was butt hurt because he mistook her motherly attitude.

Lol motherly attitude?  Love??? They weren't even 15.... Obito liked a girl hung in there and competed for her, it's an age old story, he should have waited until puberty damn it.., tsunade....amenities.



klad said:


> This is NF, somehow, we got 8 pages of who Rin loved when it was already made clear in Kakashi gaiden. Nf does it again.



It was made clear she regarded obito as dear friend and loved Minato.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 30, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The above annoys me, as do the comments in this thread, I couldn't quite put my finger on what pissed me off until your post. Anyway what annoys me is the mentality that women have a rough time, and that men are some how _wrong_ for acting on signals that can easily be the signals sent out by a woman who is romantically interested.
> 
> There is no reason to feel sorry for women, relationship wise they're not the ones expected to put their pride on the line, take a chance and subject themselves to possible rejection. If there is a misunderstanding they simply need to say ''I don't like you that way''.


This so much. Women hold the majority of power in the mating game, so acting as if guys should feel ashamed about misinterpreting signals is just ridiculous. Women have not yet evolved past the stone age though so they interpret romantic attraction from males that they aren't interested in as a threat as back then if one of those males got them pregnant it was a potentially huge loss(no abortions or the medical treatment we have today to ensure survival through childbirth, as well as other factors).

GWW explains it very well:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-N9daqANcw[/YOUTUBE]


As for the subject of the thread, Rin "loved" Kakashi. From what we have seen there was potential for a possible love to Obito, maybe not then but in the future.


----------



## Incognito (Oct 30, 2013)

Who gives a fckin rats ass, this was supposed to be a martial arts shonen manga, no one wants to see this garbage bar the teenaged female fans of twilight.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Oct 30, 2013)

she led him on, despite having friend zoned him. LOL


----------



## principito (Oct 30, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> After this flashback, it seems like Rin was really acting like Obito's angel keeper or secret lover...
> 
> Dat Rin, hiding feelings!!
> 
> ...



I think he thought that due to his insecure personality...

But nothing on panel has hinted that Rin had those kind of emotions towards kakashi


----------



## Hokage Sennin (Oct 30, 2013)

"Who did Rin really love?"

Kakashi, of course (although that's more of a like), when she died. The ObiRin panels at first glance seem to signal that some deep emotion BETWEEN them is present, and indeed it confused me.

- Is she just being nice? I find it hard to imagine a boy and a girl who are 'just' friends to act like that. It could be either Rin considering Obito to be special (at least she doesn't find him romantically repulsive) or that she wants to break his heart. Rin might be a nice person, but I don't think she would be like that to her other male friends (speculation here)
- So, is it romantic? We know that Rin likes Kakashi. We can rule it out, as for it to be romantic, Rin has to consciously acknowledge the presence of romantic attraction to Obito.
- Sibling friendship? The aura between them is very different from the Ino-Shika-Cho relationship, where it is very clear to the readers that they're more like brothers and sisters. You got my back, I got yours. Comrades.

What I'm saying here is that Rin and Obito share a very unique relationship. Personally I think that it is a cross between friends and lovers, more on friendship. However, Rin would think that she feels nothing romantic towards him.

Rin liked Kakashi, but she could have fallen for Obito given enough time to develop and guts on Obito's part. I find ObiRin similar to Severus/Lily.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 30, 2013)

You guys never seen girl next door kind of movies? Where the gnd is super kind to some loser while dating the school jock? Heck the first spider man movie was exactly that iirc.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, ch1p. Every time a girl smiles at a guy or implies that she cares about him, she is in love. Geez.



If only that were true in real life. 



iJutsu said:


> You guys never seen girl next door kind of  movies? Where the gnd is super kind to some loser while dating the  school jock? Heck the first spider man movie was exactly that  iirc.



But the girl ultimately _did_ fall in love with the loser (Spider-Man), and at that point, she didn't even _know_ that he was Spider-Man, she just knew him as the 'loser' Peter Parker. 

Even when she found out, it didn't affect her feelings toward him at all, and she still loved him and wanted to be with him, in spite of the risks of being a superhero's girlfriend.

Hell, by the time of the 3rd movie, they were even getting engaged.

Also, I don't remember Harry Osborn being a school jock, at least not in Raimi's Spider-Man series.

On-topic? People are seriously over-thinking things here - it's not like it's impossible for a girl to have feelings for two different guys, but genuinely love only one of them (I'm looking at you Twilight). I believe that's the case here, with Rin having feelings for both Obito and Kakashi, but only truly being in love with the latter. I don't know why it's so hard to grasp.


----------



## Combine (Oct 30, 2013)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Another thing is all the Kakarin fans are ignoring the "Kaka" part i.e that Kakashi never gave the slightest hint that he was romantically interested in Rin.


And Sasuke sure as hell has never given the slightest hint that he has any romantic feelings towards Sakura. Yet Sakura still loves him anyway. Rin went on to "confess" to Kakashi right after Obito "died".

It's just Kishi's terrible portrayal of women that he writes them so they love silent assholes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2013)

Both. She was a whore like that.


----------



## takL (Oct 30, 2013)

No way she was a whore. even obito knows she loved kakashi. 
but damn minato told him not to give up.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Both. She was a *whore* like that.



just like the whore with the red hair in your avi/set


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 30, 2013)

Even my ex girlfriends have never been that kind to me


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 30, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> Even my ex girlfriends have never been that kind to me



why is it so important to you ? rin was being nice to him because yeah she _loved_ him but she was _in love_ with kakashi. 

recognize the difference, dahhling.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL @ people using the real world to judge Rin.

Kishimoto doesn't do crushes; it's all about true love. So Rin loved Kakashi and only cared (deeply?) for Obito. And she would never stop loving Kakashi either.

Seriously, if Sakura, Ino and Karin are still in love with Sasuke, what makes you think that Rin would ever stop loving Kakashi?



Animaeon said:


> She had a crush on Kakashi, but she did immensely care about Obito.
> 
> Makes me curious what went through her head after Kakashi told her of Obi's real feelings




Makes me curious too.




Arya Stark said:


> Whoah, obviously some people never had "platonic friends" in here.  My closest friends are mostly male and I always support them in everything because they are my brothers in a way. If one of them had a crush on me and I wasn't aware, it's not my fault.  He should come and confess instead of feeling "friendzoned". I can't believe some people are calling her bitch or *player* because she acted to Obito like a close friend/a sister would.
> 
> She's obviously clueless about Obito's take on her. If he had confessed, I'm pretty sure she'd change her actions towards him, that's how world goes. And she did, when Kakashi told her Obito's feelings she drew her line to Kakashi. Even in death she "preffered to die by the hands of the one she loved".
> 
> So the one at fault here is *Obito* and *not Rin*.




Good post.




ch1p said:


> The bro code (and the equivalent sister code) is something that exists to say friendship doesn't lose to girl/boyfriend. If Kakashi liked Rin, then the bro / sis dictates that Obito doesn't come between them. If Kakashi doesn't like Rin, then the decent thing to do is to just reject her, but if he was interested in just casual hook up then the bro / sis code dictates he should not pursue it.
> 
> That code doesn't exist so only losers benefit for it. It exists for the friendship not to be the loser. It makes no sense for two people that like each other not pursue anything just because it butthurts a third party. That third party, if he / she can't accept said relationship, isn't really thinking of his best friend's interests but only his own. He / She is the one breaking the bro / sister code.




Good post.




Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I'm not sure. I mean I think she loved Kakashi as everything she wanted.
> 
> But she seemed to be receptive to the idea of being with Obito too.
> 
> ...




That panel with the "hmm" is ambiguous, I'll give you that.

But this is Obito's flashback, so this might be Obito misinterpreting her behaviour.

But it could also be Rin's actual character. If you connect this page with this one, it would seem that Rin simply has a cheerful disposition. And there's nothing wrong with that.




Sarahmint said:


> Actually, Kakashi interrupted her before she finished her sentence with "No, I'm not worth your love" like a typical boy who thinks the world rotates around themself.
> 
> At this point, it's likely to be open to interpretation.




It makes me wonder if Kakashi ever felt like he was worth something.




Maunten said:


> People need to stop saying looove these characters are like 11, she had a crush on kakashi, nothing breaks a girl's crush unless the guy she likes is a jer .....nope nothing breaks it; it fades with time,  until it's gone or the guy is dead anything she does to anyone else is just "friendly", obito should have stayed clear of her until kakashi died or... nope he had to be dead.
> 
> *You don't get friend zoned you enter the friend zone.*




But it's pretty clear that Kishimoto doesn't do crushes. Which creates these weird situations where Rin will never stop loving Kakashi and Obito will never stop loving Rin. So while I agree with the last sentence, it's pretty clear that Obito was doomed for the friendzone. And he isn't the only one. It actually makes me wonder how the current generation is going to procreate as everyone seems doomed for the friendzone.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2013)

Temari and Tenten had a crush on Sasuke in part 1 so yea, he doesnt do this kind of shit.


----------



## mlc818 (Oct 31, 2013)

She loved Kakashi like the "crush" portion of a first love, and she loved Obito as a best friend.

So neither, kind of, but if you have to pick then probably Kakashi.  It doesn't make much sense that she would act like that about Kakashi if she really preferred Obito.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 31, 2013)

I always find it laughable for tweens and teens to use the word love in this manga. Obito had a crush on Rin. Rin had a crush on Kakashi. Kakashi doesn't care. It's basically the same dynamic that Team 7 have. The only difference Rin at least was a better friend to Obito than Sakura ever was to Naruto. Although Naruto at least still have a shot with Sakura if Kishi wanted to go that route. 

Anyway I'm surprise this thread lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 31, 2013)

She actually lovede Minato.


----------



## the real anti christ (Nov 1, 2013)

I hate to jump on this bandwagon, I'm actually not sure it really even matters however....


Only Obito has acknowledged that Rin loved Kakashi (lets be honest who doesn't want that D). We are assuming its cannon because there has been nothing to contradict it but like it has been stated he could have misunderstood or mistaken things. 

That said its probably true that she loved Kakashi, I know I do.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2013)

Why are some people claiming that the whole "Rin loved Kakashi" thing was invented by Obito?

Didn't she say it was Kakashi she loved back in Kakashi Gaiden, which was most definitely not narrated by Obito?


----------



## navy (Nov 1, 2013)

Minato.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are some people claiming that the whole "Rin loved Kakashi" thing was invented by Obito?
> 
> Didn't she say it was Kakashi she loved back in Kakashi Gaiden, which was most definitely not narrated by Obito?



They're going for the unfinished sentence in the english translation. However, conotation of the japanese phrase context she meant she loved Kakashi.

It appeared again in one of the new SoY chapters. While Sakura doesn't finish her sentence, it's implied in japanese that she loves Sasuke.

Quirks of the japanese language.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 1, 2013)

I think she saw Kakashi as her main squeeze, although the relationship never really took off. 

While she saw Obito as the brother who needed guidance, and sometimes encouragement.


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Kakashi.
> 
> Rin was nice towards Obito, you guys already jumping on the 'she loved him'? Her behaviour was 'questionable'?





PikaCheeka said:


> No, ch1p. Every time a girl smiles at a guy or implies that she cares about him, she is in love. Geez.



you're both wrong. women are complicated, so she "could've" loved Obito but didn't realize it until right before Kakashi stabbed her through the heart


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Nov 1, 2013)

starr said:


> you're both wrong. women are complicated, so she "could've" loved Obito but didn't realize it until right before Kakashi stabbed her through the heart



 yeah , If only she lived for 600+ chapters of development ( preferably with Kakashi far far away and doing bad things ) I'm sure she will finally , no matter how stupid and clueless she is , finally finally realize her feelings for Obito. Too bad she preferred to die by the hands of the man she thought she loved  




SharkBomb 4 said:


> She was in love with Kakashi. It stops being debatable when Obito himself acknowledges it.
> 
> Also, can't a girl be nice to 2 men but only romantically love 1. Does having those feelings for someone mean you gotta be a dick to everyone else? What is up with you people...



Thank god there are still sensible people. I seriously laugh when the girl keeps repeating she's in love with someone and even the other guy who is interested in her says she is in love with that someone , God even their teacher knows that she's in love with that someone and that someone tried to guilt trip her to stop loving him and she was angry and told him " your talking about Obito's feelings? What about MY feelings? " and then it was stated to all to read that she chose to die by the hand of that someone she loved to protect the village. It's canon. She loves Kakashi.  Girls can be trusting , loving and even hang out with their guy friends and still fall in love with other guys. She doesn't really have to be a bitch to one of them or act like she doesn't care about Obito for her not to love him romantically. She was a good friend but she wasn't in love with him. She died while still loving someone else. She loved Kakashi till her last breath people. That's canon. You can't argue that fact.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 1, 2013)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give DIRETIDE!!!


----------



## UrBusted (Nov 1, 2013)

Rin loved Obito like an older sister who loves her younger brother.


Rin is attracted to Kakashi s3xually!!!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 1, 2013)

UrBusted said:


> Rin loved Obito like an older sister who loves her younger brother.


That's right. It was so cute, the way she was acting so mommyish towards him pek
No wonder Obito, who didn't know his mom, was clinging to her so much


----------



## takL (Nov 1, 2013)

in the raw she sounds even more sisterly n motherly. 
plus a bit boyish.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> Even my ex girlfriends have never been that kind to me



Now this is just sad. I hope you find someone kind to you one day. :/


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2013)

Not really, OP. This is why people get friendzoned all the time. Acts of kindness, even deep ones like the one Rin did, don't translate to feelings. The flashbacks are all happening with Obito's biases. Now why she liked Kakashi I have no idea. But I'm probably the worst person to ask about girls ^__^.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 1, 2013)

takL said:


> in the raw she sounds even more sisterly n motherly.
> plus a bit boyish.



Is it the choice of wording or just the tone?


----------



## Rios (Nov 1, 2013)

Rosi said:


> That's right. It was so cute, the way she was acting so mommyish towards him pek
> No wonder Obito, who didn't know his mom, was clinging to her so much



She was his mother, his sister, his wet dream, his acknowledgement and revelation. His martyr and salvation. His light and shadow. His realization and redemption.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> She was his mother, his sister, his wet dream, his acknowledgement and revelation. His martyr and salvation. His light and shadow. His realization and redemption.



But it's not about Rin, OK!?


----------



## takL (Nov 2, 2013)

Naruto states it's only for _his own reasons_ and not for the world tho.



ch1p said:


> Is it the choice of wording or just the tone?



wording and only a bit when she cheers obito up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2013)

takL said:


> Naruto states it's only for _his own reasons_ and not for the world tho.



NO! It's not about Rin! It is noooooooooot!


----------



## takL (Nov 2, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> NO! It's not about Rin! It is noooooooooot!



if its not about rin what is it? about himself? yeah, his libido!

why is it so bad if its about a dead girl who is practically a 'nobody' to the world while being the world to him?


----------



## Rios (Nov 2, 2013)

I guess its bad because we can hardly feel any sympathy towards her.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 2, 2013)

''but its not about rin.....''(gag me)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2013)

takL said:


> if its not about rin what is it? about himself? yeah, his libido!
> 
> why is it so bad if its about a dead girl who is practically a 'nobody' to the world while being the world to him?



No...you are just a hater. It's not about Rin, OK?! It's not...


----------



## takL (Nov 2, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No...you are just a hater. It's not about Rin, OK?! It's not...



hater of who? 



Rios said:


> I guess its bad because we can hardly feel any sympathy towards her.



why do we have to feel sympathy towards her? 

she killed herself using kakashis raikiri, which might well have left the guy who refused her because of their mutual poor friend a bit of trauma. thus she took a bit of her revenge while prevented possible damages to the village. so that the guy could never forget her. killing 2 birds she died content.
well done girl. she was a handsome woman in my book.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 2, 2013)

It's about Rin in the measure how Obito, attending to her death, ended to lose everything he had, just because Rin was like the world for him (but also the circumstances behind her death are important).

Deciding to preventing similar fates in a world according to him not worthy to be saved (and before Naruto's fight, neither believing possible to be saved), Obito decided to cast the Moon's Eye plan.

If when someone say that it's about Rin mean this, I perfectly agree with him. But usually this sentence is used for saying that what Obito want is to create another world where he could live with Rin (this will be a sideeffect of it, but it's not his main purpose), or to create another world uniquely for Rin (and on this I disagree).


----------



## Addy (Nov 2, 2013)

she is a  lesbo for sasuke


----------



## takL (Nov 2, 2013)

donno but her face looked a bit like　narutos/kushinas in some of the panels in this chap.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 2, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No...you are just a hater. It's not about Rin, OK?! It's not...



If its about rin why not just stay in the cave and genjutsu himself like Madara did and live in his own world?  Its not like he needed food or water and Gedo's chakara would keep him alive for a long time as seen with Madara.


----------



## Rios (Nov 2, 2013)

Uchihas are all about revenge. The Mist knows. The Mist remembers.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 2, 2013)

Rosi said:


> That's right. It was so cute, the way she was acting so mommyish towards him pek
> No wonder Obito, who didn't know his mom, was clinging to her so much


That...is kind of creepy.


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 3, 2013)

Clearly she wanted Gai's dick. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Minato-sensei


----------



## zuul (Nov 3, 2013)

They all secretelly want Gai. 

But Gai is pure and only cares about taijutsu.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 3, 2013)

well her, acting nice towards obito, doesnt mean she loves him! you can be nice and careful without loving the person

i say kakashi


----------



## HoriMaori (Nov 3, 2013)

The answer is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Konoha.

Not what you were expecting?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 17, 2013)

Just because she cared about her friend doesn't mean she had romantic feelings for him, not at all. She wan in love with Kakashi as was confirmed million of times in the manga and even by herself. 
The one she was in love with was Kakashi not Obito. She wasn't either confused or not aware of her feelings. 

Rin was in love with Kakashi, that's it.


----------

